# growing up so fast.



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is my guys who where born on the 1st and 2nd they aRe growing like weeds!


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

so are mine too, they were born on August 1st and 2nd.
but my dont have that much feather needles as your. 

i will post up the pix later cause its night now.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok cool, post them on this thread so I can compare


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Here they are, the white beak one is 1 day older then the marble beak one.
They were born on August 1st and 2nd.

















here is Father with them.









here is Mama resting from a long day babysitting and looking out for intruder.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

SEV3NS0ULS = very pretty momma you got.. looks like one will look like dad the other like mom...

PIP LOGAN = what are you feeding them they are HUGE at 1 week old


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cool birds!!!!! Hearts I have no idea. They just seem so huge!


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I ment a&d stupid spell check.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Pip Logan said:


> I ment a&d stupid spell check.


quite alright you can call me Donna if you like  makes it easier


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

horseart4u said:


> SEV3NS0ULS = very pretty momma you got.. looks like one will look like dad the other like mom...
> 
> PIP LOGAN = what are you feeding them they are HUGE at 1 week old


i kind of doubt it cause i start see some light color on them. Maybe opal on the pink beak one..(cross figer ) I think the marble beak one is not Andalusian like the father..maybe some thing else cause i can see some reddish needle now popping out.. Let just wait and see.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pip I have a pair that are a week old will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes Gem do!


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok Donna will do.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I love that little marbled beak! So cute!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pip this for you..... the babys same from the stock I got from you.

Waldo & Wanda 1.jpg

do & Wanda 2.jpg

Waldo & Wanda 3.jpg


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Man they are cute! Looking good!!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

So many healthy, neat, well fed young ones  Made my day....... I mean night


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Check out "Bruiser" here... Born Aug. 1st. He grew so fast that I missed my window to band him, the first one I've missed this year. He has a lot of attitude, as well.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!




___________________


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

cbx1013 - wow looks like a pie to me.

hey everyone, just carious, but can everyone who posted picture of there chicks on this thread update again next week. 

I just want to know hows everyone's chick is doing and compare to see if mine are doing good or not. thanks


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Will do.


_______________________


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sure thing


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

cbx1013 said:


> Check out "Bruiser" here... Born Aug. 1st. He grew so fast that I missed my window to band him, the first one I've missed this year. He has a lot of attitude, as well.


That is why you should alway a few 10mm bands each year.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

*so pretty*



cbx1013 said:


> Check out "Bruiser" here... Born Aug. 1st. He grew so fast that I missed my window to band him, the first one I've missed this year. He has a lot of attitude, as well.


OMG he / she is so pretty already..my check pied "EAGLE" & blue bar pied "MOONLIGHT JAZZ" egg will hatch the week of the 24th, i hope it looks kinds like this guy..i am rooting for a check pied like dad "EAGLE".. I have 2 other pairs who's eggs will hatch that same week..keeping finger crossed because EAGLE is 2011 and JAZZ is 2007...


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> That is why you should alway a few 10mm bands each year.


Well, there's a simple solution I never considered. Thanks!


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

hey guys, its time to update, please can you you post pictures of your chick. My have grown alot since the last time i took their picture so I want to see how big yours too.

will post picture......


here they are....


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

*"Bruiser" Update...*

Here's a pic of Bruiser today...



















Big white splashes on the wings, too. He's going to be a pretty one.

cbx


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

he looks soo healthy, of course cause he is the only squeaker that being raise.

umm my are little behind..


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I just read that babies double their weight in the first two days. No wonder they poop so much!!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

cbx1013 said:


> Here's a pic of Bruiser today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG he is getting so PRETTY can't wait to see him all grown up..wow i hope my check pied & BB pied have a baby like him


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Update Picture*

3 weeks...










cbx


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

wow, it seem to have some grizzel mix....and i though it was a saddle but its not. Seagle?


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow- so many pretty babies.....Bruiser is the perfect name for that handsome brute! 
And Gem- your babies are so pretty! 
So, now I can't resist adding mine....Born Aug 5, or 6, or 7- I expected them on the 10th- Ooops! Surprise! 
Here they are 1 week old, =/-:








and +/- 2 weeks old


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

And now they are even climbing out of the nest and dragging their enormous bellies around the nest box! Every day, bigger, more feathery- it is astonishing!


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

sev3ns0uls said:


> wow, it seem to have some grizzel mix....and i though it was a saddle but its not. Seagle?


I have to admit that I don't know... I don't have any obvious grizzles in my loft. Mostly BB's, BC's, Ash Reds, and some blacks. There's some birds with a little pied coloration, and some white flights. 

This egg replaced one that was damaged when I was cleaning my breeder pens... it was originally laid in my non-breeder loft. So, I'm embarrassed to admit that I don't know who the parents are for sure... I suspect one of my black males (who has a couple of white spots on his back) and a BC female who has white flights.

I've been getting some more white on my 2nd generation birds- this bird would be a 3rd generation.

cbx


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nay Nay:

Beautiful little ones... What are the parents, blue bars? Isn't it amazing how fast they grow?

cbx


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Daddy is a Check








Mama is a really pretty light colored blue bar








The little guys seem to be one of each from the latest manifestation of feathers.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh- and yes, I am astonished by how fast they grow- my first hatchlings, so all a new adventure for me, and very exciting. Those nice parent birds were given to me by a kind PT member- Birdkeeper (Marvin) . There are some really nice folks in this sport. He and another member- Derrick drove up from Seattle- 90 miles to bring me 13 really nice breeders to help me get started out. Good guys, and very knowledgeable. It was fun to have pigeon folks visit my loft, talk pigeons, etc. My usual loft visitors are local kids that are really into it, and friends that are curious, but not excited, lol.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

woow those are pretty...
anyway, i will update my in a bit....need to take picture..

everyone please update yours too!


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's mine at about 3 weeks old- they look like grownups now! Almost as big! I guess they are going on 23 days or so now- maybe I'll get some pics for today later.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

here is my updates!!!

3 weeks ago........









2 weeks ago.......


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Now...........










Its sad that the mother flew away and leaving them with daddy..daddy is getting sick...but gratefully they can eat on their own now!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

sev3ns0uls said:


> Now...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW they are really pretty


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your birds a adorable, but I wouldn't let them perch on that box with the nails sticking out of it. They could get cut and get an infection.

Why did Mom take off, and what's wrong with Dad?


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Your birds a adorable, but I wouldn't let them perch on that box with the nails sticking out of it. They could get cut and get an infection.
> 
> Why did Mom take off, and what's wrong with Dad?


i was in a hurry so i decided that the perch is okay for them the stand for 1min so i can snap photos of them. They are very friendly and very carious when i put them on the perch and didnt move around much and best of all, nothing went wrong.

anyway, mother flew off because of hawks. I think.. its a long story...she went to hang out with my other birds and i left them and went inside my house. when i came back to check, everyone was gone. Later only the other birds came back and she was no where to be found. My best guess is that she may have been kill by a hawk. Its been a week now and no sign of her.

Daddy just gotten sick lately. i noticed that when the mother still around, she kind of ignore him. And after mother flew off, daddy lost his territory to my other pair. 

Also daddy dont feed the chicks anymore but the chicks can eat on their own now. when i let him out, he walk kind of funny..like his on crack..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you took some of his droppings to a vet and have them checked? He could have Salmonella or something.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Gorgeous YB's there 7- sorry to hear about the parents. :-(


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Here are mine- at +/- 28 days









And one of the newest additions with the egg that hatched yesterday.








These two are out of a BB hen, and a white cock- curious to see what they end up being....


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

NayNay said:


> Here are mine- at +/- 28 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow they grown soo big too.

ooh about the new hatch, i believe they may be pie...good luck

Im going to update my too...i think my are ready to take flight but only 5 weeks old, they are way toooo young...too vulnerable to predator attack..
anyway, ill upload pic tomorrow!


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

sev3ns0uls said:


> wow they grown soo big too.
> 
> ooh about the new hatch, i believe they may be pie...good luck
> 
> ...


Yeah- mine are ready to start training, at least get them learning the trap and such. The 3 month olds I have been working with are now back to loft flying- aka- tree sitting- after a bad hawk attack on a training toss. So, I am thinking the older ones can show the little guys the ropes safely. Esp since- knock wood- no BOP sightings in the immediate area lately. I feel like they are safer in the trees than out in the open on the roof.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Love the pic of the baby with the egg. Precious.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Love the pic of the baby with the egg. Precious.


It was a rare opportunity- and I'm glad that the parents were still out of the nest eating when I came back with my camera. For me it keeps coming back to "how do they fit in that tiny little egg?" It's like a clown car.


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Updated pic... 5 weeks I think. Neat gold highlights on the black feather tips.










cbx


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Gorgeous bird CBX- love the gold accents for sure. I know you can't breed for color and performance at the same time- But I for one am glad my loft has an ample supply of color to liven up the blur of BB.  . And hopefully some of them will end up flying nice. I'll breed for performance with my birds that have performance bloodlines, and plan on them being my good racers. And, all my misc free birds that came form racing lofts but I know nothing about pedigree wise- well, I'll enjoy the fun of whatever their young look like- and hope they can at least loft fly! LOL.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

NayNay said:


> Gorgeous bird CBX- love the gold accents for sure. I know you can't breed for color and performance at the same time- But I for one am glad my loft has an ample supply of color to liven up the blur of BB.  . And hopefully some of them will end up flying nice. I'll breed for performance with my birds that have performance bloodlines, and plan on them being my good racers. And, all my misc free birds that came form racing lofts but I know nothing about pedigree wise- well, I'll enjoy the fun of whatever their young look like- and hope they can at least loft fly! LOL.


I guess Im lucky that my favorite color is the good ol blue bar! or a bb splash.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

cbx1013 said:


> Updated pic... 5 weeks I think. Neat gold highlights on the black feather tips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG he / she is so pretty I WANT!!!!!


----------

